# Aires in Spain Site



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

For those traveling to Spain this winter here is a useful site for Aires and private camping.Seems to be up to date as it has the latest Aire in La Marina (San Fulgencio) on.

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/portada.asp

Brian


----------

